# Texas Copperhead



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Several months ago I spoke with Mel by telephone regarding his boats.  After multiple conversations and with Mel's advice, I decided the Copperhead would best suite my needs.  So, I ordered one without having looked at the real deal.  

On January 8, we drove to Ft. Pierce and picked up our Copperhead.  The trip was planned with the intent of trying it out in Florida water.  The weather didn't co-operate.  So, we brought it back to San Antonio.  

The guys at Ankona Boats did an outstanding job in the counstruction.  The boat was exactly as requested and there were no problems with it upon delivery.  Having bought several new boats, this is a first with there being no loose ends.

The trip to Ft. Pierce was a long drive, but it was enjoyable, just wish the weather would have permitted an opportuinty to fish in Florida.

Attached is a pic of the boat on the way back to Texas.
More will follow after I have had an opportunity to get it wet.   [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

And one more pic.  Oh, by the way the South Florida Turnpike was an interesting experience.  Toll roads are something TexDOT is considering.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard SWEEET SKIFF, Congratulations  
Now go get those decks slimed ;D


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

....WOW!!! the copper head will be my next boat....haha, I haven't owned my boat a week and I'm already dreaming of the next boat....yikes

anyway, sweet boat...I look forward to more pictures

Congrats!!! [smiley=hammer.gif]


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful...
Please post more pics when you can.

I've got to live vicariously through you copperhead owners until I get mine.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice rig  i am really considering one myself  post some more pics as you rig it


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! I wasn't able to make it up to ankona last Friday, but I will try and make it my next day off. Most likely Wednesday.
Can't wait to check out these beastly skiffs.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Looks great! I wasn't able to make it up to ankona last Friday, but I will try and make it my next day off. Most likely Wednesday.
> Can't wait to check out these beastly skiffs.


yeah stra8 i'm thinking the same  probably going to drag my sled down to boynton in a week or 2 for some fishing and planning on stopping off to see one for myself


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, finally got it like I want it.  Installed a tach, remote tilt/trim for the motor, strongarm tiller extension w/ kill switch, and got a hybrid glass push pole.  I was surprised at the ease of this project, and doing it myself I saved enough to buy the push pole.  It is dark out now.  But, pics will follow.   [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

what size motors on it and how fast does she run? post them pics when you can


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks the bizness.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I was in the shop when your boats tackle locker was being put in nice boat congrats!


> Several months ago I spoke with Mel by telephone regarding his boats.  After multiple conversations and with Mel's advice, I decided the Copperhead would best suite my needs.  So, I ordered one without having looked at the real deal.
> 
> On January 8, we drove to Ft. Pierce and picked up our Copperhead.  The trip was planned with the intent of trying it out in Florida water.  The weather didn't co-operate.  So, we brought it back to San Antonio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

One of the great things about retirement, being able to fish during the week.  I am about to hook up and move the copperhead to the coast.  Here are a couple pictures of the items I mentioned a few days ago.  The one thing I would do different is the Yeti.  I would go with the 45 or 50 qt. in place of the 65 which I have.

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

One more with the push pole. As far as speed, Alone I have gotten about 30 with the stock prop, a 9.9x12 on the 30hp Tohatsu. With myself and my son who weighs about 175, a full fuel tank and our gear, a little less, around 27 mph, both by gps. With the tach, I will figure out what works best in the way of a stainless prop.


----------



## winyahjay (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet boat man...kicking myself for not looking at these prior to getting my banshee. Would you mind telling me how much you have in that rig? If you want to PM me amount, that's cool.

Enjoy the new boat!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Forgot the tiller extension.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks great man but still looking for some speed numbers from you and stra8, i'm just wondering how fast they run with the motors you've chosen


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Already answered your request. Look back a post or two.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

my SUV does 35 to 37 with 2 people 25hp yamaha 2 stroke


> looks great man but still looking for some speed numbers from you and stra8, i'm just wondering how fast they run with the motors you've chosen


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> my SUV does 35 to 37 with 2 people 25hp yamaha 2 stroke
> 
> 
> > looks great man but still looking for some speed numbers from you and stra8, i'm just wondering how fast they run with the motors you've chosen



Re: Texas Copperhead
Reply #13 - Today at 4:38pm Quote 
One more with the push pole.  As far as speed, Alone I have gotten about 30 with the stock prop, a 9.9x12 on the 30hp Tohatsu.  With myself and my son who weighs about 175, a full fuel tank and our gear, a little less, around 27 mph, both by gps.  With the tach, I will figure out what works best in the way of a stainless prop.



I thought your SUV is still at their shop.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i see that you did [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] looks nice and sounds like she's runnin' pretty strong outta the box


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

That was Mels predictions ;D


> > my SUV does 35 to 37 with 2 people 25hp yamaha 2 stroke
> >
> >
> > > looks great man but still looking for some speed numbers from you and stra8, i'm just wondering how fast they run with the motors you've chosen
> ...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> my SUV does 35 to 37 with 2 people 25hp yamaha 2 stroke



I don't buy it..


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

My SUV tops out at 30 with stock prop, one person and 2 gallons of gas.  Last Friday with 2 people and 6 gallons of gas it ran 27, at 3/4 throttle. Same engine, 25 Yama 2 stroke.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

One other point, that I believe in this type boat is more important than speed, is draft while fishing. Today, with the weight intentionally distributed along the center and to the front, I measured the minimum depth we were in without dragging on the oyster. 5". I am happy with that.

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Are you enjoying that shut off switch in the tiller handle? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Absolutely. That is a great addition. I about have this one like I wanted it. Just need a shift extension and a little more experimentation with the prop. The kill switch is great. Thanks

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Over the past month, I have made a few additions to my Copperhead, now I think I am finished. Those additions are an anchor pole, a rod holder on the poling platform, and location of the anchor light to the platform. Again, this was all do it yourself except for the anchor pole which was purchased from Stick It Anchor Pins. I have really enjoyed this. Now I am going to try and wear it out fishing.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

The rod holder


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

And the anchor light.


----------



## wbusbee (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like nice work.. I know you will like the Stick it
and I need to get one of those rod holders..
Go fish...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey what's up.
I purchased the same prop for my outboard, but it doesn't seem to fit.
I told them for the 30hp Nissan fourstroke.
I got the prop, it's 10 spline like the current aluminum one that is on there now.
But it doesn't seem to fit.
The prop doesn't slide on.
The teeth seem to line up, but it won't go in.

Did your prop slide right on, or did you have to give it a little force to slide on?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

It should be a firm fit, but should slide on easily.  May try cleaning the spline shaft of the motor.  If it is not the correct insert.  Contact the manufacturer and I bet they will correct the error.  Past dealing with Precision Propeller have always been positive.  Just got home after a week and a half of fishing.  I like this skiff more everytime I use it.


----------

